# Culiacan



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

I am looking at the possibility of a move to Culiacan for a job. I am curious, what is the cost range for a decent apartment (two or three rooms) in a reasonably safe neighborhood? What are the usual amenities as far as appliances and so on? Is it difficult to find an apartment that accepts small pets?

How are the costs of living generally -- utilities, Internet service, food, etc?

Also: I am aware that the city has a bit of a reputation for certain criminal activities, and I have read an earlier thread here on that topic. I don't think I would forgo what could be a very good job situation because the city is dicey; I would just want to handle myself as sensibly as I can. I'm a big fellow at 6' 2", 205 lbs. I'm 52, a business professor type usually in a jacket and tie, and I carry myself with a certain (non-aggressive) authority. Am I likely to have many issues, and what can I do to minimize them?

I'll probably think of more questions, but that will do for a start!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If the job is what you want, go for it. You'll find accommodations in all price ranges and can use Google to do a search for, 'bienes raices en Culiacan', for example.


----------

